# Biotherm Source Therapie



## piika (Aug 24, 2005)

I am starting to try Biotherm skincare and so far it's great... What does Source Therapie do? Is it worth the hefty price? Thanks!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 24, 2005)

I have this and it makes you skin fell really soft, I find it works like a primer and my foundation lasts longer.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Aug 24, 2005)

Makes my skin super soft and smooth, and from what I can tell, it's clearing up my skin, big time.  I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But it is pricey, so I only use it at night.  During the day I use Oleo Source.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 25, 2005)

I've ignored all the Biotherm adverts in my magazines for years thinking it's some bland skincare range but since seeing PrettyKittys skin and her talking about the products i've become more interested! I just read the advert about Source Therpaie in one my very old magazines, although it sounds like a good product i'm not interested in using that myself but i will look into the other products in the range now.


----------



## Green Eyes (Aug 25, 2005)

*Fabulous!*

I have to admit - I only considered this product after seeing PRETTYKITTY's flawless skin - I bought Source Therapie and another product (Pure Bright
Moisturizing Makeup Base SPF 25) - and I have to say - the SOURCE THERAPIE is amazing!!!  In just 3 days, all the blemishes on my skin have faded away and the red marks are nearly gone. My skin has never felt so soft.  I will definitely continue to purchase Biotherm Products, source therapie in particular.  I recommend it very much!!!


----------



## piika (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks you all! Looks like I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Green Eyes* 
_I have to admit - I only considered this product after seeing PRETTYKITTY's flawless skin - I bought Source Therapie and another product (Pure Bright
Moisturizing Makeup Base SPF 25) - and I have to say - the SOURCE THERAPIE is amazing!!!  In just 3 days, all the blemishes on my skin have faded away and the red marks are nearly gone. My skin has never felt so soft.  I will definitely continue to purchase Biotherm Products, source therapie in particular.  I recommend it very much!!!_

 
Really? I thought it was more of a cosmetic thing, as in it gave you results only while you're wearing it like a skin primer sort of thing?


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 11, 2005)

*Biotherm Source Therapie..What on earth?!!?*

Sorry if my reaction seems over the top but i tested this stuff out at the counter today and i was not expecting the results i got. My skin was instantly amazingly smooth and felt gorgeous!!! The price is steep but i don't think i'm going to be able to resist especially as it's meant to fade scne scars and even out skin tone.


----------



## Green Eyes (Oct 12, 2005)

yeah - it is AMAZING - i will buy it FOREVER!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 13, 2005)

People who have used it for a long time - do you find that it just gives you smooth skin while wearing it or after long term use has it changed anyones skin? And has it evened out skin tone/faded scars for anyone, the SAs always say that's what it does but i don't seem to hear that in any reviews/opinions.


----------



## atlantatiffany (Oct 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_People who have used it for a long time - do you find that it just gives you smooth skin while wearing it or after long term use has it changed anyones skin? And has it evened out skin tone/faded scars for anyone, the SAs always say that's what it does but i don't seem to hear that in any reviews/opinions._

 

thanks for asking this question because i was wondering the same. i have used it for about 2 weeks and i'm not sure if it is evening out my skin tone but my skin is so smooth. i've never felt anything like it.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Oct 13, 2005)

I hate to be the downer, cuz I loved, loved, LOVED this stuff, at first.

But if you're allergic to Panthenol, this stuff will slaughter your skin after about a month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm allergic to it, and I didn't think it'd be a huge problem if I used it only like, once a week even.  But after awhile I broke out into huge, painful cystic acne.  As soon as I stopped using the Therapie, it cleared up.


----------



## piika (Oct 16, 2005)

I've been using Source Therapie for a month and a half. It feels just wonderful on, but unfortunately I don't think it's making any real changes in my skin. As soon as I wash it off the smoothness it brings is gone. I don't see any change in my skin tone either. Estee Lauder's Idealist was the same for me. It's a very nice makeup base, but I can't afford to buy it again since it doesn't really improve my skin.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 16, 2005)

Source Therapie leaves my skin really smooth but it doesn't really even out skintone or fade scars.


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 24, 2005)

Hope no one minds, will close this thread as there is another more recent one (that is not to 'dis' this thread...) on exact same thing:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=31009

*For some reason, thread link isn't working so I've reopened the thread.*


----------



## Bexx (Nov 12, 2005)

*Noooo!*

I hope my Biotherm isnt causing this breakout! I hope it is hormonal! Could it be the Biopur toner? Could it be the Source Therapie? Noooooooo I hope not! Anyone else have this problem?THanks all


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 12, 2005)

Without a list of ingredients it's difficult to say.  I've tried unsuccessfully to find a list of ingredients for the Biotherm products you use without success.  Do you still have the ingredient list that came with the products?  Sometimes it's on the box that gets thrown away.

One of your previous posts suggests you have these;

Source therapie (eye cream) 
Biopur gel crystal cleanser 
Biopur exfoliant 
Biopur toner 
Aquasource Moisturizer 
If you can post a list of ingredients for each of these I'll do some poking around for you.


----------



## Bexx (Nov 13, 2005)

awe you are too kind! I dont have the boxes or inserts anylonger. Thanks so much tho, that was really generous of you to offer to research it for me!


----------



## moonrevel (Nov 13, 2005)

The Sephora website lists the ingredients for the Biotherm products.  I tried to figure out which ones you use, but I am not at all familiar with the line, so I don't really know what's what!  But if you click on each product, you can click on a link to the ingredients that will appear in a pop up window.  Hopefully caffn8me (or anyone else) can look at it and see if there's anything there that could cause breakouts, because I am totally clueless when it comes to these things.

Here's the link to the brand page on Sephora: http://www.sephora.com/browse/brand_...5776&list=list


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks for that link Moonrevel - just what I was looking for!  It'll probably be Tuesday before I can produce a detailed reply as I have a very busy day tomorrow but I'll do my best to dig something useful up.


----------



## Janice (Nov 13, 2005)

Which parts of your face are breaking out?


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 14, 2005)

I can't advise you on this particular brand but I thought the following thread might be of interest to you, as Biotherm seems to be a hot brand of discussion:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=22848

Hope it contains something useful for you.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm not entirely sure which of the moisturizers you actually have because they have several with similar names but this is what I've been able to discover so far.  Ingredients are rated on a scale of 0-5 for their comedogenicity - 0 is no reaction and 5 is a common/strong reaction.  The ingredients which have some comedogenic properties are listed for each product below along with the comedogenicity index for that ingredient.


*Source Therapy Perfecting and Correcting Eye Care*
Contains potassium chloride (5), sodium chloride (5), butylene glycol (1)

Some ingredients may be highly comedogenic but they aren't major ingredients.  Unlikely this will cause problems - especially away from the eye where it isn't applied. 
*Biopur Purifying Cleansing Crystal Gel*
contains Sodium Chloride (5), Lauric Acid (4), Triethanolamine (2)

There may be some effect from the Lauric Acid as it is quite high up on the ingredient list as is Sodium Chloride. Possible suspect. 
*Biopur Pore Refining Exfoliating Gel*
Sodium Laureth Sulfate (3), Glycol Stearate (2), Carrageenan (5), Stearic Acid (2)

Sodium Laureth Sulfate is a major ingredient which is quite comedogenic.  There are several other comedogenic ingredients too.  The redeeming feature is that this is not a leave-on product but is washed off very quickly after use. Possible suspect. 
*Biopur toner*
ingredients not listed on Sephora 
*Aquasource Non-Stop Oligo-Thermal Fluid Moisturization SPF 15 Dry Skin*
Squalene (1), Stearyl Alcohol (2), D&C Red 4 (1)

Several not-very comedogenic ingredients - not likely to be a problem. 
*Aquasource Non-Stop Oligo-Thermal Cream Intense Moisturization*
Apricot Kernel Oil (2), Glyceryl Linoleate (2?), Glyceryl Oleate (2?), Soybean oil (3), D&C Red 4 (2)

Apricot kernel oil is a very major ingredient which can be comedogenic.  Definitely suspect. 
*Aquasource Non-Stop Oligo-Thermal Fluid Intense Moisturization SPF 15 - Normal/Combination Skin*
Squalene (1), Stearyl Alcohol (2), Glyceryl Stearate (1)

Not many comedogenic ingredients and those are low-level.  Not suspect. 
*Aquasource Non-Stop Oligo-Thermal Gel Intense Moisturization*
Butylene Glycol (1), Sodium Chloride (5), Potassium Chloride (5), D&C Red 4 (1)
Sodium and Potassium chloride quite high up in the ingredient list but quite unlikely to be present in high concentrations.  Not a major suspect. 

The other thing you have to consider is that perfumes and fragrances are responsible for many adverse reactions to cosmetics and all these products contain them (although they are not specifically identified)


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_
[*]*Biopur Pore Refining Exfoliating Gel*
Sodium Laureth Sulfate (3), Glycol Stearate (2), Carrageenan (5), Stearic Acid (2)

Sodium Laureth Sulfate is a major ingredient which is quite comedogenic.  There are several other comedogenic ingredients too.  The redeeming feature is that this is not a leave-on product but is washed off very quickly after use. Possible suspect._

 
Good god...SLS is only in practically every body cleanser in liquid form known to person...zoinks. I knew it is responsible for aggravating skin irritations but on top of that, it's comedogenic? No wonder the hunt for products free of LSs is becoming more common. It might just have found another convert.


----------



## Bexx (Nov 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_Which parts of your face are breaking out?_

 
My forhead has a million bumps that DO NOT go away and around my mouth and jawline and lower cheeks. So upset.


----------



## Janice (Nov 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bexx* 
_My forhead has a million bumps that DO NOT go away and around my mouth and jawline and lower cheeks. So upset._

 
I hate to regurgitate the same info I say to everyone else, but the derm that treats me let me know that forehead breakouts are typically stress related and jawline/lower cheeks are hormonal breakouts. 

If you have health insurance I would reccomend consulting with a derm, I've had great progress/sucess in 5 weeks with the creams prescribed to me. 

There are OTC treatments available as well, most importantly BP (benzoyl peroxide). 

I can't help with your original biotherm question, but it seems as if caffin8me has answered that one pretty thouroghly!


----------



## moonrevel (Nov 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_I hate to regurgitate the same info I say to everyone else, but the derm that treats me let me know that forehead breakouts are typically stress related and jawline/lower cheeks are hormonal breakouts. _

 
Wow!  I actually never thought about that, but that's so true!  I used to almost never break out on my forehead, especially since I've been in my 20s, but I've been experiencing a lot of stress in the last couple of months, and my forehead has been like a pimple mine field.  That's so weird...I never imagined there was a connection.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 29, 2005)

Just re-opened to 'bump'.


----------

